# Legal ownership confusion



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

So, where it says something like, "Sold to..." it has your name and your dad's name?

Who signed at the end of the contract? Both of you? One of you?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I think your dad would have to sign your horse over to you.


----------



## bigskyhooves (Nov 20, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> So, where it says something like, "Sold to..." it has your name and your dad's name?
> 
> Who signed at the end of the contract? Both of you? One of you?


Its both of us who signed


----------



## bigskyhooves (Nov 20, 2019)

Here's the bill of sale


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

So, in the "buyer" name space, it has both of your names? Sorry, I can't tell from the screenshot.

I started looking into this because it's an interesting question. One thing for sure -- the guy who sold the horse to you is totally out of the picture now, and you won't have anything else to do with him.

My best guess, from what I can tell, is that you two co-own the horse, and that won't change when you turn 18.

Do you have a bad relationship with your father, so you're expecting to have to take legal action against him to claim the horse? Assuming you DON'T have a bad relationship, then for clarity when you turn 18 just ask him to write up a document assigning any ownership of the horse over to you.

PS this doesn't constitute legal advice. And things can vary depending on where you live.


----------



## bigskyhooves (Nov 20, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> So, in the "buyer" name blank, it has both of your names? Sorry, I can't tell from the screenshot.
> 
> I started looking into this because it's an interesting question. One thing for sure -- the guy who sold the horse to you is totally out of the picture now, and you won't have anything else to do with him.
> 
> ...



No I don't have a bad relationship with him, I would just like to have her in my name, my full ownership and was very confused on since the horse was intentionally sold to become mine, but his name is on the buyers next to my name..

And yes, the "buyer" line has both our signatures as "Paige/Michael"


----------



## bigskyhooves (Nov 20, 2019)

We have a bill of sale, along with a PURCHASE CONTRACT/agreement my dad made.

Throughout the contract, its only associated/worded between the old owner and me, except for the signatures at the end. There's a line for the old owners signature, a line for my signature, and a separate line for his signature


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

bigskyhooves said:


> No I don't have a bad relationship with him, I would just like to have her in my name, my full ownership and was very confused on since the horse was intentionally sold to become mine, but his name is on the buyers next to my name..
> 
> And yes, the "buyer" line has both our signatures as "Paige/Michael"


OK. The contract has your dad's name because you, as a minor, can't be held to a contract, so it's a way for the seller to protect himself (if the seller made a contract with you only, and you broke the contract, then the seller would be out of luck and couldn't enforce it against you). The seller is now out of the picture. Ask your dad, for your 18th birthday, to sign over any ownership of the horse to you. Then there won't be any unclarity.


----------



## bigskyhooves (Nov 20, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> bigskyhooves said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't have a bad relationship with him, I would just like to have her in my name, my full ownership and was very confused on since the horse was intentionally sold to become mine, but his name is on the buyers next to my name..
> ...



Awesome thank you so much! This makes much more sense! 

Here is the end of the contract he did up, I'm sure it still doesn't change anything but just to be sure:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

No, it doesn't. If the horse is grade then a new bill of sale for a dollar would work. If the horse is registered and that paperwork has his name on it along with yours then that will need to change as well if you want the horse entirely in your name.


----------

